# Shoes



## Diana_Prince245 (May 11, 2011)

About two years I bought the wrong shoes, and I got plantar fasciatis. Since then, it has flared up with great regularity, often enough that I quit working out and gained 70 pounds. I finally broke down and bought some Finn Comforts for work/school (I'm a nursing student), and the plantar fasciatis has stayed away since I started wearing them regularly and laying off the 5-inch heels.

I want to start working out again, but I need to find the right shoes. I have very flat, wide feet. Any suggestions?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 12, 2011)

i had that plantar deal too.LOL i think i wasn't using lotion on my feet and wore socks alot.maybe some new balance's or asics would work? or some sauconey's? reebok's shoes are pretty comfortable too.hope this helps even alittle.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 12, 2011)

Diana, if you're comfortable with the shoes you got for nursing school, why not get another pair for working out? That's what I've done. In my case, I like the New Balance cross trainers. I used to use the 622 which they no longer make, so now I wear the 623. I can get them in a wider width, and I have some I wear for work (I'm an RN) and some I wear for working out. 

But whatever you get, remember you'll need to replace them periodically, since they do wear out pretty fast if we're on them all day. My work shoes get replaced every 4-6 months -- or when my feet start to hurt again.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 12, 2011)

My shoes for school cost me close to $300. My mom, who has most of the same foot issues plus some extra ones, bought them for me because they worked such wonders for her. You don't have to replace the shoes, you just replace the insoles, but I can't afford a pair of their sneakers.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 13, 2011)

Wow, they let you wear those? We had to wear white tennis shoes. I'm glad you found shoes that work. You might go to a specialty shoe shop, places that sell higher-end shoes, and tell them what you need. A lot of people I know like Dansko's, though I don't do well with the clogs; I do better with their Mary Jane's. A sports store should be able to look at your feet, ask you what kind of exercise you're doing, and get you hooked up. You may need inserts, maybe not.

Good luck!


----------



## tinkerbell (May 13, 2011)

I suggest a local specialty fitness store. If its a good one, they will watch the way you walk, ask what type of exercise you plan on doing, and advise you from there.

I ended up in a men's NB running shoe - size 10. I mean, I know I have big feet, but I didn't think I'd need THAT big of shoes  NB tends to run wider than other brands, and the guy who advised me, felt that would be better than trying to find a woman's shoe, in a size 11 or 12 or larger and a wide at that. And its worked. 

Our (crappy, I wish it was better) running shoe store has shoes for pretty much every type of sport.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 13, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Wow, they let you wear those? We had to wear white tennis shoes. I'm glad you found shoes that work. You might go to a specialty shoe shop, places that sell higher-end shoes, and tell them what you need. A lot of people I know like Dansko's, though I don't do well with the clogs; I do better with their Mary Jane's. A sports store should be able to look at your feet, ask you what kind of exercise you're doing, and get you hooked up. You may need inserts, maybe not.
> 
> Good luck!



They got rid of the white shoe requirement about two years ago. Now we can have black or white. It's fantastic, at least for my weird little feet.

I'm just walking, too heavy right now to run, but I'll give the specialty stores a try and see what I can get in my price range.

And tinkerbell, I wish I could wear men's shoes for the width, but my feet are so short I wear a boys size 4 1/2. Those just don't have enough support for somebody who weighs 245 or whatever I'm at now.


----------

